# Adjusting Screen Height! Recommendations!



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I was wondering what I should consider when deciding how high or low my screen should be adjusted to. I will have two row seating and with a riser. The ceiling is 8' and my first row seating is 11'. I have a motorized screen that I can adjust upwards or downwards.

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

General rule of thumb is that the front row seated eye position would be approx 1/3 up the screen. That then puts the rear row closer to centered vertically. 

Bryan


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you; that's helps a lot.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm about to build the riser and just trying to figure out how high the riser should be as well. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

This should do it...

http://www.theater-calc.com/


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

fax6202 said:


> This should do it...
> 
> http://www.theater-calc.com/


Ah perfect!


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

bpape said:


> General rule of thumb is that the front row seated eye position would be approx 1/3 up the screen. That then puts the rear row closer to centered vertically.
> 
> Bryan


If one has only one row, should eye position be at the center of the screen.
When I take a walk at night at see a lot of my neighbors that install their TV way up over the fireplace, must be very paintfull


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I wouldn't. I'd leave it at about 1/3. That will also allow you to leave the PJ higher and use less or no keystone adjustment on it.

Bryan


----------

